# tracking down Bo's papers?



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

We adopted a 2yr old male GSD. (completely in love!)








We adopted him just as a family pet. he isn't nuetered yet but is going to be this month! he went thru 4 homes in about a 6 week period. From his original to to families that obviously didn't put a lot of thought into adopting a dog let alone a GSD. Finally he has made it to his forever home! I actually have a lot of info on his backround concidering the situation. The 1st owner of Bo was sent to Iraq and his wife was moving in with family for the duration of the deployment. The last thing this women wanted to deal with is her husbands dog so she put him on Craigslist ( I hope he knows)! she said he is papered but they were packed up and didn't know where they they were. The new owners didn't care I guess. I know what town the 1st owner normally lives in and my husband is also in the militarty. The man has to be in the reserves or guard. I know the 2nd owners took him to a vet ( I"M NOT HAPPY WITH!). K, so now my ???s Bo is a cryptorchid. which for a family pet is just fine and like I said is having it taken care of this month by our friend/vet. If this dog is really registered as she said, he should only be partially registered (or something along those lines) right? I guess, I just wonder if I can or should try to track down Bo's info and find out who bred him to let them know just incase they are a responsible breeder so they know not to use the same sire or stud again. Or at least make sure Bo's registration is right. I know it won't matter much for bo at this point, but what about his litter mates? Am I too worried about this? Carter, our Vet said other than the Testicles and a double ear infection that went on way to long due to the other owners and That VET...!! He was a beautiful/great dog and thought we really lucked out! I guess you could say I'm a 3rd generation GSD owner and LOVE this breed. I respect good breeders who keep the bloodline strong! One more thing, Bo doesn't hump...Is that weird? He's got a great dispostion, he's a big guy he was 100# when we got him but we have trimmed him down 10-13 the last few months. and looks great. He's pretty normal as far as energy level and is a fast learner. he's obviously been worked with a lot but still needed some work on coming when called and stay


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't have anything to say about the papers.

But as for the humping, some do and some don't. Neither of my boys do and they are intact.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

Good to know!!!! Thanks! That's funny! I'll assume were lucky


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello Ambrose, Funny I have a male GSD whose name is Bo and was cryptorchid, I had his neuter done when he was 4 months old and very glad I did it then, while the testicles were still small, have heard scary stories if you wait till their older and it has been sitting in the abdomen for a long time. I don't see anything wrong with getting your dog neutered and It has not changed my dog in any negative way. My Bo also does not hump. That is great you found such a great vet too. 
I know of a breeder whose stud dog is perfect quality but has produced males who are crypto and it did not matter other than the males can not be shown in confirmation. I think crypto just happens sometimes but it may not be a reason not to breed the dog. I am no breeder so you will hear from others. Congratulations of your great rescue!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Since you're planning on getting Bo neutered, and if you can't get his AKC papers, you can register him using the AKC - PAL/ILP (Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege). 

A dog with an AKC PAL/ILP registration can compete in all AKC venues open to the German Shepherd Dog EXCEPT for the breed conformation ring.
http://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If Bo is papered, then he should have either a tatoo, or a microchip, or both. If you don't see a tatoo, have your vet check for a microchip. You should be able to track down his breeder with the tatoo/microchip number if the breeder tatooed and microchiped him, or get owner info if the first owners got him tatooed or microchipped to register him. 

You could pursue papers with those contacts.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks! all of you have helped! Ugg! I hope Bo does fine in surgery and his other"guy" isn't hiding too well!! I'm going to check out the link for the AKC definatley! I haven't seen a tattoo, It would be in the ear right? where would I look? The micro chip is usually between the shoulder blades right? I ask Just because...I know this is probably dumb but, He has this hard little "thing" Like maybe a "foreign object" or probably most likely cartalage or something. Its inside the upper part of the ear. Just a random?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Tatoo could be in either ear, or sometimes the inner thigh. If he allows that kind of handling, roll him over on his back and spread his legs to check. 

Microchip is always implanted in between the shoulder blades, but I have read a lot of stories of it moving - usually down to the side, by the chest area. It woudn't be up by the ears - I would be surprised!! Maybe that is some scar tissue from an old injury? Another thing to ask you vet about.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

That's what I thought. I'm going to give him a check, Bo will be thrilled if I check out his inner thigh:0! He'll be more than willing as long as he's not getting any "tuff actin' tinactin!!!" Thanks I'll check...(HEY BO come here for a sec.!!!!)


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

If possible I'd opt for an ultrasound to find the "hider" before starting the surgery - sometimes the undescended testicle can travel far & the dog ends up having major surgery while the vet searches ... 
Chances are, Bo will do great with his surgery


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Ambrose,
I live in Idaho and am fairly familiar with most of the breeders in the area.

Let me know if you need any help?
Sheilah


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you sheila! I know that the 1st owners lived in jerome. I went as far as calling vets in the area and telling them the situation and seeing if they had charts. not much luck so far. His name was Boa. when I look on line I have only seen one or 2 breeders who seem to produce dogs that look like bo at all not that this means anything. 

janae


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

While the CKC requires some type of identification such as a microchip or tattoo, AKC doesn't have a similar identification requirement so Bo may not have any.

I also agree that an ultrasound to find his hidden testicle prior to surgery is a good idea.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestWhile the CKC requires some type of identification such as a microchip or tattoo, AKC doesn't have a similar identification requirement so Bo may not have any.


Really?? I didn't know that. It seems counter-intuitive that such an organization as the AKC does not have some kind of way to positively identify the dogs that they register. 

Hope that Bo will have a chip or a tatoo somewhere anyway so you can track down his papers.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Even if Bo is chipped, the chip is only as good as the info registered. Kacie was chipped , the vet she was chipped at did give me her medical history, whelpdate and call name(with her spelling) they wouldn't give me her first owners name, but did give the rabies #. The vet clinic was never paid for Kacies spay, they did tell me that!
The name of the owner was given to me by the county where her rabies license was registered with. Dead end as the owners phone# was disconnected, I googled her name with nothing either. 
I didn't want to return Kacie of course, but wanted to find out her background. I was lucky to get as much info as I did. 
Kacie was abandoned by her second owner, the landlord found her and a cat almost a week after the person moved out. That person is now in prison for other offenses.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidReally?? I didn't know that. It seems counter-intuitive that such an organization as the AKC does not have some kind of way to positively identify the dogs that they register.
> ...


I agree. I may be wrong, but if memory serves me correctly, CKC follows the direction of your Department of Agriculture (?) while here, AKC is a completely independent dog registry doing whatever its BOD feels like doing.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AltoIf possible I'd opt for an ultrasound to find the "hider" before starting the surgery - sometimes the undescended testicle can travel far & the dog ends up having major surgery while the vet searches ...
> Chances are, Bo will do great with his surgery


I agree with the ultrasound.

Dante was Cryptorchid, I had him neutered at 14 months old.
His "hider" was way up in his abdomen and the incision would have been different if we had known that going in. My vet said she'd always suggest an ultrasound going forward, she'd never seen one up where Dante's was.

His recovery was perfect, though it was a very long 14 days for us both with no running, jumping, playing









I used a traffic lead on him in the house, lots of time in the crate and rescue remedy to help keep him quiet.

Oh when I was home I used the double t-shirt method, one with his head through the neck and the other with his tail through the neck. I then gathered up all the excess fabric on his back and used a rubberband to keep the t-shirts snug. He wore a cone when I was gone and he was in the crate.

Best of luck, I hope Bo's goes as smoothly as Dante's did!


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

You guys are so helpful! I wish I could pick all your brains for hours!!! I was thinking about going out to the base were the 1st owner normally drills find out who deployed from Jerome,Id and try to contact him. My husband drills out there also but is in the Navy and obviously Navy in Idaho is probably going to be a small group compared to Air or Army. So My husband would be aware of anyone deployed on his end. I know that sounds a little physco, and I worry that the guy will be like,"what you have my dog and you want his what"...! I assume my vet will do an ultra sound he's a friend of ours, I am going to ask him to do it though for sure! Is this surgery pretty expensive? I've never had a bill over 80.00 from our vet, even with a cat with an over night, a drain tube, meds and home delivery. We took Bo in for a tune up and oil change...when we got him, he had a double ear infection. I know this surgery will not compare and I'm willing to pay whatever But I am courious? 

Can I just say I'm so glad that we got Bo at 2 and that he is a cryto. I have read so many opinons about when to Neuter or to neuter ....AHHH, I don't know what I would have done if I had to make that choice, I do know I would have Neutered him and I'm glad no one can give me their two cents about how I haven't yet. UHHH, what a relief. He's 2 and we gotta get it done Period. But I can't wait, someday we will have a new gs pup and I will be on here asking for everyones opinon, and my head will be spinning with everyones very valid points! My gramps doesn't think you should nueter a a dog...he didn't tell me why, he just said it's up to me, I didn't tell him about Bo's mis fourtune! He did ask why I didn't get a female...Oh gramps!


----------

